# The IJoy Tornado Nano



## Stosta (10/6/16)

Hi Forumites!

@Heaven Gifts were kind enough to send me the new IJoy Tornado Nano to review for you guys, and I have to say that I am really glad that they did! If you don't feel like reading the rest of this thread, know this: Make sure you have some money for when this is released! It is great!!!

*The Product
*



The Tornado Nano is made by IJoy, a company that needs no introduction to most vapers. This is the smaller version of its predecessor, the Tornado, which too needs no introduction.

Here are the specs:

Diameter: 24.2 mm
Capacity: 4 ml
Chip Coil: 0.3ohm (40W - 80W)
Deck: 18.6mm two post
Thread: Direct To Contact 24K Gold Plated 510
Filling: Top Filling System
Drip Tip: Delrin Drip Tip (510 compatible)
Material: Stainless Steel and Glass




*Packaging



*
The tank is packaged exactly how you would expect, really decent quality. Your Tornado Nano will come with a dual 0.3 coil (with their fancy chip design), the RBA deck, spare o-rings, allen key, a delrin drip tip, and two pre-rolled coils for the RBA deck. Most excitingly, the spare glass that it comes with is black, but when heat is applied (chain vape that sucker!), it starts to clear up, a really cool little touch.





*Commercial Coils




*
In my excitement, I quickly loaded up my Tornado Nano with some Debbie does Donuts, and I had instant pleasure. The commercial coil (which look like twisted kanthal) pushed out plenty of clouds, and some really, really amazing flavour, even at 50W. Both keep on climbing with wattage increases, and I hit 100W, with no dry hits quite quickly. i reckon the coil could have handled more, but my lungs couldn't, and I think this is due to the 4 large juice holes. This little guy chews out clouds! 

The fact that these coils have some sort of chip in them has been pushed. I don't know what it is made of, but it supposedly helps with heat and electrical transference. I'm not scientific enough to figure out if and how it achieves this. One little thing I just recently noticed, is that it seems to have an LED in it... Pimp!




I still have to get round to the RBA of this deck, but it doesn't look like anything strange. Perhaps there might be a wicking trick, but hopefully I will edit this soon!




*Extras



*
It looks like IJoy will be releasing various different colours of the heat-changing glass tanks. I got sent a yellow one, and I also get sent a separate cap. The tips on these caps are a bit short for my liking, and I think this is the ONLY con to this tank. Luckily IJoy included an adapter that slots in, extending the length and adding comfort!




If you think I'm joking here, I'm really not! This is the included tip, this thing is cheap, and really doesn't suit the overall aesthetics of this tank at all. i think it would be better for them not to include this. But maybe you can come across as a nice guy when you give it to one of your friends 

*Conclusion



*
As I mentioned before, anyone that likes a nice cloudy RTA should really look into this tank. I am mostly a MTL vaper, but my experience so far has been epic with this little guy. My crius will certainly take a back seat to this thing, and I can't imagine anything else going onto my Cuboid for a very long time!

As always, if you guys have any questions that I can try answer please let me know! Doing a review on a Friday night after a beer or two can be particularly tricky!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (13/6/16)

So I managed to hit the RBA part of this tank this weekend. I used the pre-rolled coils that came with the pack. It was a pleasure to build on, and I really think that deck size will satisfy most of you with the desire to build crazy! I wicked it lightly with Rayon, as in most of my experiences, less is more. I took my time, primed the cotton, filled the tank with some Apple Cake from @Sickboy77 , and left it to soak up nicely. Went and brewed some coffee, and upon my return it had dumped the entire tank all over the mod 

As it was coming out the airflow holes at the bottom, I decided that clearly I wicked too lightly, and pulled it out. I used Jap cotton this time, and a lot more of it. After I felt suitably comfortable with it i refilled the tank, and you guessed it, it dumped again!

Instead of re-wicking, I simply adjusted the current wick to make sure that it covered the juice holes, and tried once more, and this time it seemed to do the trick. Once I got it right it was an absolute beast, coming in just over 0.3 ohms, I managed to crank it up to 90W easily, with no dry hits in sight, only my lung capacity failing me!

In short it is a great RBA too. While it was frustrating as all hell to get right, most tanks require a fine touch to get right. And once this was right, it really was a beautiful thing to have! This Nadonano will have a permanent home on my Cuboid, it is simply a great piece of work!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/6/16)

Stosta said:


> So I managed to hit the RBA part of this tank this weekend. I used the pre-rolled coils that came with the pack. It was a pleasure to build on, and I really think that deck size will satisfy most of you with the desire to build crazy! I wicked it lightly with Rayon, as in most of my experiences, less is more. I took my time, primed the cotton, filled the tank with some Apple Cake from @Sickboy77 , and left it to soak up nicely. Went and brewed some coffee, and upon my return it had dumped the entire tank all over the mod
> 
> As it was coming out the airflow holes at the bottom, I decided that clearly I wicked too lightly, and pulled it out. I used Jap cotton this time, and a lot more of it. After I felt suitably comfortable with it i refilled the tank, and you guessed it, it dumped again!
> 
> ...



Nice review bud, wicking is always tricky on new tanks...
Sorry about the wastage of the Apple cake. Luckily I have plenty more to share with you 

Might be looking into getting one of these tank

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/6/16)

Good review. quick question is the led light thing. can it attach to the RBA? i will literally buy the tank just for the light . Im childish like that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (13/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Good review. quick question is the led light thing. can it attach to the RBA? i will literally buy the tank just for the light . Im childish like that


Haha! Don't worry, I bought a dripper just because it had a demon face on it  There's nothing that allows you to add the LED onto the RBA explicitly, you would have quite a hectic McGuyver job on your hands to get it right. I'm pretty sure you will be able to replace the cotton on the commercial coil, so that they will actually last quite a long time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Don't worry, I bought a dripper just because it had a demon face on it  There's nothing that allows you to add the LED onto the RBA explicitly, you would have quite a hectic McGuyver job on your hands to get it right. I'm pretty sure you will be able to replace the cotton on the commercial coil, so that they will actually last quite a long time.


I like lights. it must work. 
So would the side base of the commercial coil seperate? otherwise i dont know how you would get cotton through


----------



## Stosta (13/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I like lights. it must work.
> So would the side base of the commercial coil seperate? otherwise i dont know how you would get cotton through


No the tops are open though, and they are really wide, so should be enough space to get it in there!


----------



## Zahz (31/7/16)

*Lets take a look at the Ijoy Tornado Nano....*







Ijoy has come to the mini tanks party with their second release of the Tornado series, The Ijoy Tornado Nano!. The Ijoy Tornado Nano is a successor to the renowned Ijoy Tornado. In a market that has new releases daily, a product has to offer something new to stand against the rest, the Ijoy tornado nano is one such product that does. The Tornado Nano tank features both a rebuildable deck and a “chip coil.” As per Ijoy, The new ‘chip coil’ is meant to offer a higher degree of performance than most replaceable coils. On the aesthetic side, the Tornado Nano features color-changing glass, which provides great entertainment.

*Official Specs of the Ijoy Tornado Nano*

· 24.2 mm Diameter

· 4 mL Capacity

· Peek Insulator

· Direct To Contact 24K Gold Plated 510

· Wide surface Area Cools Entire Subdeck and Deck of RTA

· Innovative Chip Coil sub-ohm Tank System

· 18.6 mm big size Two Post RTA Deck

· Convenient Top Filling System

· Delrin Drip Tip 510 compatible

· High-Quality Stainless Steel and Glass Construction


*Kit Contents:*

1 x Tornado Nano Clear tank
1 x RTA Deck (18.6mm)
1 x Chip Coil (0.3ohm (40W-80W)
1 x Color Change Replacement Glass( Black)
2 x pre-wrapped twisted kanthal Coils
1 x Spare parts (Hex Key, extra Screws, and O-Rings)










The iJoy Tornado Nano’s rebuildable deck is the Velocity-style deck that is familiar to vapers’ that have been working with RDAs and RTAs. The deck on the Ijoy tornado is huge, 18.6mm which is bigger than the popular griffin 25 build deck which is 17mm. This gives ample space to coil builders to fit their crazy builds in and makes it easier to work with. The bottom post screws screw on from the side whereas the top post screws have been repositioned to screw from the top instead of the side. This allows your coils to sit nicely without getting smashed when tightening. What’s different is the chip coil, which has a PVC chip fitted with two twisted coils. I wonder if they plan to release different types of ‘chip coils’ like claptons etc… According to Ijoy, the chip “is mainly used for better electrical conductivity and heat dissipation. The ‘chip coils’ worked perfectly as you would expect from a normal twisted coil. They light up evenly and I enjoyed a nice warm smooth vape around 60W. I did notice however the cotton tasted a little different to normal cotton, after a few tanks I decided to rewicked it to see how easy it is to rewick. These ‘chip coils’ are going to last you a while if you take care of it. All you need to do is simply pull out the old cotton and it’s easy to rewick it again due to the wide open top and horizontal coils, the large wicking holes allow you to feed the cotton through to rewick. I haven’t had any spitbacks or leaks with both the chip coil and whilst using the rebuildable deck, which is a huge plus. The airflow adjusts easily and is smooth all the way. The Top fill is convenient and has wide slots on either side which makes filling a breeze. The Flavour and vapour production is excellent, it didn’t long till the house was fogged up so I could test the color changing glass. The flavor is definitely high up with other RTA’s like the moonshot if not better in my opinion. In fact I have compared them and they both look very similar, just the tornado nano is much easier to build on.


Just like other RTA’s, Ijoy have included an extra replacement glass, however the nano’s spare glass is a black ‘color changing glass’ . If you opt for a black you can have an all-black setup. An exciting feature of this black glass is that when the tank gets warm the glass becomes translucent, frosted. The glass reacts to heat to change color. While it does provide some amusement it certainly is really hard to tell how much of e-liquid is in the tank both when it’s black and when it’s transformed to translucent.

There are a bunch of other accessories that can be purchased with the tornado nano such as; chuff cap, yellow to translucent color changing glass, a wide range of color glasses and a frosted glass with Tornado Nano logo. The chuff cap is definitely worth getting as it looks much better on the tank IMHO. Similar to the moonshot you can use any 510 drip tip which fits onto the driptip itself .

*Pros :*


Top fill system with wide slots to fill.
You can use any 510 drip tips like the moonshot.
Chip coil and RBA section
Velocity style deck with plenty of room to work with (18.6mm)
Easy to take it apart to clean and put back together.


*Cons :*

With the black color changing glass it’s difficult to check e-liquid levels.

*Conclusion*

If you’re looking to get a new tank the tornado nano is definitely something to consider, Ijoy have really done a good job on this one. It features the new chip coil which performs well and offers you a sub-ohm experience as well as a rebuilable deck section which is the biggest at 18.6mm, basically a sub-ohm and RTA in one. Price point is very fair considering what you are getting and this product really stands out from the rest. I would definitely recommend this tank as it performs very well and will surely not break your bank. Another advantage is that a new vaper can enjoy the sub-ohm experience with the Chip Coil and move on to the rta as they learn to build coils.







You can get the Ijoy Tornado Nano and accessories to go with it from *Heaven Gifts*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

